# Pictures of My 55 Gallon



## Jeromee (Feb 17, 2006)

Enjoy!
4 Angels
3 Sunfire Platys
2 Swordtails
5 Female Bettas
6 Clown Loaches
3 Long Finned Serpae Tetras


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Ooo pretty! Nice fish and I like the way that black gravel looks. Nice job!


----------



## rbcxpeter (Feb 19, 2006)

nice set up i like how everything matches. three thermometers? i know they're like 2 bux each but is that necessary?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

rbcxpeter said:


> nice set up i like how everything matches. three thermometers? i know they're like 2 bux each but is that necessary?


Its probably just to make sure the entire tank is at the same temp. And nice setup you have there :hi: to fish forums!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

wow! very nice!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> Its probably just to make sure the entire tank is at the same temp. And nice setup you have there :hi: to fish forums!


Yeah, in my six foot long tank one end was two degrees lower than the other! Now I have two heaters in there at each end.


----------



## Jeromee (Feb 17, 2006)

About the three thermo's, yes, I feel its needed, the ones that stick on the tank, I don't trust much, they tend to take awhile to adjust for some reason, the ones hanging inside the tank are quicker to tell me whats happening. The tank is located in my basement which is quite cool, so I like to keep an eye on the temp! Thanks for all the complements!


----------



## matt123 (Mar 4, 2006)

That's an awesome assortment


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

very nice tank.

although there will be upcoming problems with your stockings of fish....


----------



## catfish (Mar 8, 2006)

I love your veil tail angels.....Ive been looking out for some to try and breed with since my angel tank seems to be something of a knocking shop and they just spawn willy nilly!


----------



## Jeromee (Feb 17, 2006)

Lexus said:


> very nice tank.
> 
> although there will be upcoming problems with your stockings of fish....


I'm in the process of setting up a 125 gallon right now, no stocking problems here


----------

